# partir en randonnée pédestre avec un bonnet de nuit



## simenon

Bonjour à nouveau.
J'ai encore un doute à propos de la déscription qu'un homme fait de sa femme. Il dit qu'elle n'aimait pas voyager, détestait l'imprévu, "n'était partie qu'une fois en randonnée pédestre avec un bonnet de nuit"
Dans le dictionnaire Trésor, je trouve l'expression _Être triste_ (ou _gai _par antiphrase) _comme un bonnet de nuit (sans coiffe); être un bonnet de nuit_.
Mais, dans mon cas, on dit "_avec _un bonnet de nuit". Est-ce que le sens est le même? Cela signifie que la femme est parti à contrecoeur? 
Et par "randonnée pédestre" on entend du trekking? Une randonnée en groupe organisée par quelqu'un et qui dure plusieurs jours peut-être? Je pensait qu'elle était une simple promenade un peu longue, mais dans ce cas ce serait plutôt bizarre.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Compte tenu du contexte, je comprends qu'elle était partie en randonnée d'au moins deux jours et qu'elle avait manifesté le besoin d'emporter son univers familier et quotidien avec elle (son bonnet de nuit). Le bonnet de nuit étant d'un usage un peu désuet et plutôt utilisé par les hommes, je crois, je ne sais pas s'il faut le prendre au sens propre.


----------



## simenon

Merci bien Punky Zoé. Alors cela n'a rien à faire avec l'expression _être un bonnet de nuit_? 
En tout cas, il me semblerait bizarre s'il faudrait prendre "bonnet de nuit" au sens propre puisque la'épisode en question est situé dans les années 80 et je crois que personne ne l'utilisait plus. N'est-ce pas? Donc je penche plutôt pour votre première hypothèse que cela est le symbole de son univers quotidien, même s'il me semble de comprendre que cela n'est pas immédiatement compréhensible.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je comprends quant à moi qu'il s'agissait d'une simple balade de quelques heures et que même pour un si courte excursion, elle avait pris son bonnet de nuit juste au cas où…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut simenon,

Je comprends comme Capello : l'homme se moque évidemment de sa femme avec cette histoire de bonnet de nuit. Elle prévoyait tout à l'avance, on dit bien qu'elle n'aimait pas l'imprévu, cette histoire de bonnet (réelle ou fictive, on s'en moque) illustre juste les deux assertions précédentes ("n'aimait pas voyager, détestait l'imprévu") : elle pare donc toujours à toutes les éventualités (ce serait fâcheux de son point de vue de devoir passer la nuit dehors si la rando s'éternisait).


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux. Alors c'est un peu comme s'il disait qu'elle portait avec elle ses pantoufles. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas exactement. Que voudrais-tu qu'elle fasse de ses pantoufles en pleine nature ?


----------



## simenon

Mais justement, c'est comme le bonnet de nuit, elles peuvent servir si la rando s'éternise, comme dit Karine, s'ils descendent quelque part pour dormir. Est-ce que j'ai mal interpété vos suggestions?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

S'il est besoin de dormir, en pleine nature ou pas, elle aura tout prévu...


----------



## simenon

Bonjour Karine, je n'ai pas compris votre réponse. Mais donc vous pensait que l'idée des pantoufles est sensée ou pas?


----------



## Nanon

Une doute me taraude... Sérieusement, vous partez en randonnée pédestre avec des pantoufles et un bonnet de nuit, vous ? Moi, j'aurais tendance à vouloir alléger mon sac à dos au maximum... 
Bon, chacun emporte les affaires qu'il veut dans son sac, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi la femme ne serait pas partie marcher avec une personne ennuyeuse. Qu'elle aurait peut-être connu avant son mari, fidélité conjugale oblige .


----------



## SergueiL

Une randonnée pédestre ne peut pas éventuellement inclure un bivouac ? J'imagine qu'elle aurait tout aussi bien pu emporter son pyjama, cela aurait été aussi saugrenu.


----------



## simenon

Merci Nanon et Sergueil. Même si... je ne vois pas ce que vous voulez dire! L'observation de Nanon signifie que l'expression "bonnet de nuit" peut indiquer aussi une personne ennuyeuse?


----------



## SergueiL

En ce qui me concerne, ce que je voulais dire était qu'elle n'était pas du tout aventurière, qu'elle conservait ses habitudes de confort même quand elle campait. Il aurait été plus juste d'écrire "avec SON bonnet de nuit".


----------



## Nanon

SergueiL said:


> Il aurait été plus juste d'écrire "avec SON bonnet de nuit".


Auquel cas il aurait été plus difficile de penser à une personne ennuyeuse. Cela voudrait vraiment dire qu'elle aurait possédé un tel accessoire dans ses affaires...

Simenon, dans la définition du Trésor que tu as citée au début, on parle d'être _triste _(ou _gai_, par antiphrase)_ comme un bonnet de nuit_, voire_ d'être un bonnet de nuit_. Mon Petit Robert confirme que_ Quel bonnet de nuit !_ se dit d'une _personne triste, ennuyeuse_. Tu vois le style : mettre un bonnet de nuit pour aller se coucher, c'est avoir peur d'avoir froid à la tête, donc être frileux et précautionneux, se coucher tôt... Pas le genre à avoir une vie trépidante .


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> Une randonnée pédestre ne peut pas  éventuellement inclure un bivouac ? J'imagine qu'elle aurait tout aussi  bien pu emporter son pyjama, cela aurait été aussi saugrenu.






simenon said:


> L'observation de Nanon signifie que l'expression "bonnet de nuit" peut indiquer aussi une personne ennuyeuse?


Pour moi, le contexte semble écarter cette  interprétation-là qui me paraît de toute façon étrange. (Je n'ai jamais  entendu dire de quelqu'un que c'était un « bonnet de nuit », a fortiori pour dire que ce serait quelqu'un d'ennuyeux.)



SergueiL said:


> En ce qui me concerne, ce que je voulais dire était qu'elle n'était pas du tout aventurière, qu'elle conservait ses habitudes de confort même quand elle campait.


Je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit là l'interprétation à donner à la phrase. Comme l'a bien expliqué Karine, le sens que j'ai donné dans mon premier message est très logique dans le contexte donné : la femme est excessivement prévoyante et pare à toutes les éventualités parce qu'elle déteste l'imprévu.



> Il aurait été plus juste d'écrire "avec SON bonnet de nuit".


Qui te dit qu'elle n'en avait pas plusieurs chez elle ?


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, le contexte semble écarter cette  interprétation-là qui me paraît de toute façon étrange. (Je n'ai jamais  entendu dire de quelqu'un que c'était un « bonnet de nuit », a fortiori pour dire que ce serait quelqu'un d'ennuyeux.)


Pardon, Maître, mais je trouve quelque peu catégorique cette affirmation. Tout au plus, l'explication préalablement donnée par Simenon permettrait - et encore - d'écarter cette interprétation, mais pas la phrase elle-même.
Par ailleurs, je peux confirmer avoir lu et entendu l'expression « bonnet de nuit » à propos d'une personne ailleurs que dans les dictionnaires. Peut-être est-elle utilisée plus couramment en France qu'en Suisse. 


> L'année 2003 marque le tricentenaire de la mort du citoyen anglais  Samuel Pepys <...> Né du peuple, mais en contact permanent avec les grands du royaume, dont  il est un grand commis, il occupe après avoir été simple clerc de  hautes fonctions, entre autres Secrétaire général de l'Amirauté, et  reste cependant petit bourgeois en diable : durant la grande peste de  Londres, en 1665, c'est avec impavidité qu'il dénombre les morts. De  même l'année suivante, lors du grand incendie. Chaque page de son  journal, après une journée bien remplie, se termine par son coucher. Un  vrai bonnet de nuit <...>


France Culture


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Rien n'est impossible, Nanon ! Mais dans ce contexte précis, je ne crois pas à la théorie de la personne ennuyeuse...
Le bonnet de nuit est le symbole notoire du bourgeois pépère et je pense que c'est bien de cet aspect de sa femme dont  l'homme veut se moquer. Ce n'est que mon impression, pas une vérité absolue. Simenon a sans doute plus d'éléments que nous pour pouvoir trancher. 

P.S. : désolée, j'ai raté tes commentaires sur ce fil, Simenon, je ne sais comment...


----------



## simenon

Merci Karine et merci à tous. Je ne crois pas avoir plus d'éléments que vous à propos de l'épisode en question puisqu'on n'en parle plus dans le livre. Ce que je peux dire, d'accord avec Karine que rien n'est impossible, est que l'auteur emploi souvent des expressions vieillies et que donc ce ne sera pas son aspect insolite et rare qui pourra nous faire exclure l'hypothèse de Nanon. Mais en tout cas elle me semble peu probable parce qu'il serait bizarre à mon avis de faire une allusion si rapide à quelqu'un qu'on ne nomme plus jamais. En revenant sur l'autre interprétation (bonnet de nuit= bonnet de nuit), je ne comprends pas bien si, à votre avis, il s'agit d'un bonnet réel (elle emporte materiellement son bonnet de nuit avec elle) ou s'il s'agit d'une hyperbole, d'une façon (exclusivement) symbolique pour dire qu'elle n'avait pas d'esprit d'aventure, ou qu'elle était absolument maladroite, peu adaptée à ce contexte de randonnée (il y a eu même quelqu'un, un ami français, qui a hypothisé qu'elle, qui ne connessait pas l'habillement adapté à ce genre d'activité, s'était trompée de chapeau).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sans doute à cause de la ville dans laquelle je vis p) je suis encline à penser qu'il s'agit d'une exagération. C'est ce que je disais plus haut : que ce bonnet de nuit soit réel ou pas, on s'en moque... On veut brosser le portrait d'une femme qui n'est vraiment pas une aventurière. 

P.S. : simenon, je t'assure que tu as plus d'éléments que nous pour trancher. Ne serait-ce que *la phrase toute entière* dont nous ne disposons pas... mais plus généralement le ton et le style de ce paragraphe puis du bouquin complet.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Quand on part en randonnée on se charge de l'essentiel, vêtements chauds, vivres, et s'il reste un peu de place, on essaie d'être prévoyant : trousse à pharmacie, quelques outils et ustensiles légers, etc.

Pour cette dame l'essentiel tenait en son bonnet de nuit, je crois que c'est tout ce qu'a voulu dire l'auteur, et qu'en effet la personne se résumait fidèlement en cette anecdote révélatrice. Si l'on cherche premièrement ce que pourrait signifier le bonnet de nuit en soi, on va passer à côté de la première idée de l'auteur.


----------



## simenon

Oui Logos, c'est vrai. Je crois que je me pose le problème surtout parce que le bonnet de nuit pour moi est un objet qui n'existe plus. Je n'en ai vus que dans quelques films des années 30-40 (des comédies en plus, employé comme élément presque comique).


----------



## simenon

Je reviens sur ce point pour vous donner la solution de l'auteur, qui vient de me répondre (même parce que je pense que si d'autres traducteurs de ce livre vont tomber sur cette discussion ils auront la réponse). Alors, elle dit qu'ici "bonnet de nuit" est une expression employée pour indiquer un homme très ennuyeux et morose.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nanon avait donc raison d'insister ! 
Et on voit encore l'importance du contexte...


----------



## simenon

Non, Karine, cette fois le contexte n'avait rien à faire, à mon avis (sauf que pour contexte l'on n'entend le style de l'auteur, qui aime beaucoup les expression)


----------

